# Standard lighting strip RGB led issue



## Sparkied (Jan 2, 2018)

Picture of materials


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Could you have the jumper flipped?

Have you confirmed the tape works correctly with out the jumper?


----------



## Sparkied (Jan 2, 2018)

Service Call said:


> Could you have the jumper flipped?
> 
> Have you confirmed the tape works correctly with out the jumper?


Double checked the splices at the led tape, i should prolly double check under the cabinet again, now tht i think of it one could be off not creating the green. Just didnt have time check at the end of the day. I did not check to make sure the tape was fine before i cut it to make the splice... that was my mistake lol. But ive done this before without the rgb color strip and its worked everytime. Could harmonics play a factor? I have the lvts coming into a 2 gang box with the line voltage receptacle, i did not put in a metal divider between the 2 cuz i didnt have one..


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

my remote lasted about a year pos


----------



## Sparkied (Jan 2, 2018)

FIXed, splice in the cabinet, factory wires are soo small hada strip it 2 inches and fold it over itself


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Good deal you fixed it. RGB strip lighting is fun to play with. Best practice it to solder all your low voltage leads and run some shrink sleeve over your splices. Lot's of good u-tube videos on how to make splices.


----------

